# Помощь с выбором аккордеонов 48, 72, 96 бас.



## Figaro (13 Мар 2016)

Пожалуйста прошу совета от мудрых знатков этой уменьшительной области. Как преподаватель аккордеона в Америке я борюсь найти подходящие инструменты особенно для "дилетантских" учеников. У нас рынок нового аккордеона такой что за меньше 1.000 дол ( 69.925 руб ) все размеры найдешь но только в китайских марках ( Sofiamari, Fever, Rossetti и т.д. ) низкого качества. Выше по цене есть целый ряд итальянских и немецких, например Хонер Браво 26/48 от 1.300 дол что к сожалению испугает много родителей к. могут купить начинающую гитару за небольшую часть суммы. Как и в нашей политике в центре гаммы нет ничего кроме редких подержанных итальянских/ немецких. 

Можете ли рекомендовать какие-нибудь модели к. занимают место между такими китайскими и итальянскими/немецкими принимая следующее в расчет? В моем рынке говорится главным образом о кусковых голосах и о готовых басах ( у нас педагогика вообще наоборот чем в русских училищах, т.е. только серьезные ученики получат конвертер на высшем уровне пока не испугаем дилетантов ; - ) Заранее спасибо.


----------



## zet10 (13 Мар 2016)

Ну Вельтмейстер разумеется.Может быть учитывая такие цены,Вам есть смысл покупать инструменты В России? За 200 долларов можно купить вполне достойный Вельтмейстер! Хотя понимаю,что вопрос транспортировки это очень и очень сложно.


----------



## Figaro (13 Мар 2016)

Да что ты говоришь! Если "вполне достойный Вельтмейстер" значит новым из магазина, то это было бы невероятно так как самая низкая цена к. я нахожу у американских дистрибьюторов это 1.195 дол. и даже в Германии на www.akkordeon-weltmeister.de это 1.293 Euro. Зачем Вельтмейстеру разыгривать Деда Мороза в России?  Разве могло бы быть выгодно мне покупать инструмент за русскую розничную цену с транспортировкой вместо того чтобы стать прямым дистрибьютором через Клингенталь Я не понимаю русских рыночных сил но пожалуйста я с удовольствием получил бы линк на русскую торговую точку с такими ценами для Вельтмейстера и др. если есть только человек там кто отвечает на телефон.


----------



## zet10 (14 Мар 2016)

И всё же попытаюсь высказаться по теме ,насколько я ее понял...ну первое,разумеется когда я отвечал,я имел в виду б/у (used or second hand ) инструменты,это просто смешно ждать цену в 200 долларов на новый немецкий инструмент!Второе,как это ни парадоксально ,но именно в РОССИИ можно купить новые инструменты в два раза дешевле цены производителя, я сейчас имею в виду итальянские инструменты ,ну и разумеется себя ( как бы это не было ни скромно), и тут речь не о Деде Морозе или баббо Натале( итальянском), а о том что построена нормальная,адекватная и здоровая торговля на протяжении 15 лет,которая выстроена на потоке,а не на одноразовой морже в 100 -500 процентах.Я не думаю,что в Америке Вы найдете такой рынок покупателей ,как в России,все же эти инструменты у Вас не так востребованы и "раскручены" как у нас,поэтому со своими разовыми заказами вряд ли Вы будите интересны производителю,значит  есть смысл покупать через дилеров или вообще брать на реализацию,ну это так...коротенько.


----------



## Figaro (14 Мар 2016)

zet10 это крайне интересная да неожиданная мною новость как в России рыночные силы позволяют и покупки новых инструментов за дешевле цены производителя. Спасибо за возвращение к теме и предложенный русский "спасательный жилет". Для очевидно столь необходимо разъяснения, моя проблема как справиться с разрывом непрерывности &lt; 1.000 долл в американском спектре качества пока спектр цены вполне постоянен. Другими словами я страшно бы хотел предложить родителям ученика какой-нибудь вариант &lt; 1.000 дол кроме китайских уровня Sofiamari и т.п. Это не никакое дело неверно истолкованной жадности. Если я Вас правильно понял, если дело через русского дилера не окажется реально, то "брать на реализацию" значит все же: за &lt; 1.000 долл у меня вот эта новую блестящая китайская игрушка или же старый немец/ итальянец к. мы надеемся найти Бог знает когда. Тем временем может быть интересно и Вам знать что у нас обычно музыкальные магазины продают около 40% гитар, 30% клавиатуры и остальное не язычковые. Товарищ из Штатов не ищет ни жалости ни неправильных умозаключений а только ясного более точного конструктивного сформулирования своего вопроса. С уважением.


----------



## vev (14 Мар 2016)

Figaro (14.03.2016, 08:16) писал:


> как справиться с разрывом непрерывности &lt; 1.000 долл в американском спектре качества пока спектр цены вполне постоянен. Другими словами я страшно бы хотел предложить родителям ученика какой-нибудь вариант &lt; 1.000 дол кроме китайских уровня Sofiamari


Никак... Нельзя и рыбку съесть и сухим остаться... Никто Вам нового качественного итальянца меньше 1000$ не предложит. Zet10 говорит лишь о том, что при разумном подходе к развитию рынка, можно за счет потока и при минимальной марже получать разумную прибыть. При этом то, что Вы называете "цена производителя", так же далека от реальности, как мы от Венеры. Для примера, то, что Вам предлагают за 7000$ реально можно купить в Италии примерно за 3500-4000$. К сожалению, если американские родители не готовы платить больше 1000$, то играть американским детишкам придется все на тех же китайский погремушках. Хотя мой опыт показывает, что американские родители не настолько скупы: мой приятель купил сыну тромбон за 3000$ для игры в школьном оркестре.

Единственное решение - покупать не очень молодого немца за указанные 200$ IMHO


----------



## zet10 (14 Мар 2016)

Figaro,и всё же рассматривайте не только новые позиции инструментов ,а обратите внимание на б/у,это нормальная политика магазинов иметь на складе 50% одних и других инструментов.Если я правильно понимаю ,Вы ближайшее время собираетесь приехать в Россию,вот Вам мой номер для связи 8-495-508-79-26, звоните,с удовольствием с Вами встречусь и поделюсь опытом,с уважением Юрий.


----------



## Jupiter (14 Мар 2016)

Юра! Чувак пишет через переводчик, в аккордеонах понимает видимо не сильно...Чувак не понимает что такое "б/у", Это не переводимо- я пробовал перевести лет 10 назад...Так что не трать с ним нервы и время: пусть сказки не рассказывает по поводу "только могут купить поддержанную гитару"... Нормально там в штатах итальянцы  б/у по 3-7 тысяч баксов продают.


----------



## Figaro (15 Мар 2016)

Всем товарищам благодарен за интерес к теме. Совершенноверно, vev. Есть конечно американские родители к. тратят такие суммы и гораздо
больше за тромбы и др оркестровые инструменты как и мы сами с друзьями делали для
саксофонов наших сыновьей. Но аккордеон вообще страдает здесь от глубокой стигматизации
что он внебрачный вне семьи оркестровых инструментов и не «крутой» во многих
кругах. Так как аккордеон обычно не включается в школьных ансамблях это
является и значительным социальным минусом для детей. Значит социальное
испытание с инструментом зависит от студии преподавателя. Если я сам не писал
бы партии для ученика он не мог бы играть в джаз-бандесо своими друзьями потому что директору было некогда. Вообще более богатые родители/ дети выбирают орк инструменты или гитару. Текто интересуются акк часто бедноватые иммигранты и любители народной музыки к.
редко в состоянии оценить ломанную деку, баритон и т.д. Правильно Ник что
серьезные инструменты продаются eжедневно по 3-7 тыс$ и выше 10 тыс еженедельно для лучших Scandalli,Bugari/ Petosa, Pigini/ Excelsior. Дальше сколько тыс тратится за Roland и миди в средних инструментах! Но речь не идет об этом-то рынке и я не прибедняюсь для Америки где неотсутствует богатства и где 0,1% имеет столько сколько нижнее 90%. В  ЭТОМ ДЕЛЕ: по крайней мере в моем рынке для
родителей того рода к. интересуется студенческим акк ( т.е. новым или
бывшим/употребленным ) тыс $ действительно порядочная сумма = обратно к теме. Судья по кол. личных сообщений может быть мало еще добавить в форуме кпредложенным идеям но пажалуйста ребята. Во всяком случае только давайте по
теме а не по «солидности» моего сайтского имени, моего русского etc.


----------



## vev (15 Мар 2016)

*Figaro*,
не вижу предмета для продолжения темы.
Здесь много раз обсуждалось, что нет инструментов средней ценовой категории за разумные деньги и инструментов для обучения. Есть две возможности: покупать китайский или б/у (used ). Ничего другого рынок пока не предлагает.


----------



## Figaro (16 Мар 2016)

Vev, спасибо за подарок кратности. С Вашей эпитафией оставляем тему хорошо пожаренной. Благодарю всем.


----------



## ze_go (16 Мар 2016)

Figaro (16.03.2016, 05:37) писал:


> подарок кратности... оставляем тему хорошо пожаренной... благодарю всем.


 "учите русский, чтоб понимать юмор" (команда КВН г.Пятигорск)


----------



## vev (16 Мар 2016)

*Figaro*,

you can use english. Goole is very useful tool, but sometime it prepares very funny translation. For example "well done", which probably you have used, was translated as readiness of steak


----------



## Figaro (17 Мар 2016)

Грубую ошибку, товарищи но даже на дикой западе пользуемся юмористическими метафорами. Оops, поздно ночью просто забыл я слово "хорошо" перед "пожаренно" в смысле что пока еще не "пережаренно" ( т.е. траектория неких коментарий ;-). Но щас мы уже дошли до углерода! Да, да юмор через гугл наверно здоровее для американского бабника в России или для русского бабника в Штатах но доверять ему в форуме без выражения лица, тона голоса ?


----------

